# Interesting new labs



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Background - diagnosed Hashi's Nov 2010 with a TSH of 8+ and positive antibodies.

After 6 weeks on 50 mcg of Generic Levothyroxine-
Dec 2010
TSH 2.09 (0.3-3.0)
FT4 1.03 (0.5-1.50)
Felt about 80% better, dr was satisfied with the numbers but I battled for an increase

After 6 weeks on 62.5 mcg of Generic Levothyroxine-
Feb 2011
TSH 0.82 (0.3-3.0)
FT4 1.15 (0.5-1.50)
Felt great with a couple lingering symptoms that resolved in the next 3 weeks. Felt 100% and was Euthyroid.

Kept that wonderful feeling for 5-6 weeks. At the beginning of April, my RX plan required me to change from the local pharmacy to 90 day mail order. The mail order filled with the brand name Levoxyl at the same dose of 62.5 mcg.

On day 7 of the Levoxyl I had my first hypo fatigue and over the next 4 weeks, the fatigue increased, my mood went south, I basically crashed and burned.

Last Friday I went to my GP and told her what was going on. Her first response. "Not possible, they are bioequivalent." The visit kind of went downhill from there because I was in no mood for someone to treat me like I was making this all up. She continued on to tell me some people never feel normal on thyroid medicine and that she would not push my numbers any lower than they were at my last blood draw because it causes bone density and heart issues. I kept insisting that I had felt perfect for 5 weeks so I knew it was possible and that I was undermedicated again.

On the positive she did begin to explain T3 to me and said most endo's won't RX T3 or T3/T4 combos but she would. I tried to play nicer then because I have a dr who will RX T3 if I need it!!

I told her although going outside my RX plan and getting the generic at Walgreens was an option that I really wanted to reach euthyroid on a brand name so that I wouldn't deal with this every time the pharmacy changed generic brands. So I asked for an increase of Levoxyl and she wouldn't give it to me without blood work (not a surprise).

So today I got the results in the mail.

After 4 weeks of 62.5 mcg of Levoxyl
May 2011
TSH 2.16 (0.3-3.0)
FT4 1.30 (0.5-1.50)
FT3 2.3 (2.1-4.1) First time she has run FT3 and I didn't even ask for it. I think she just wanted to find out what was going on with this crazy lady!

So I am glad my labs reflect how I feel. My TSH after 4 weeks is up to a level which is not good for me. My FT4 confuses me, I don't know why it would be so high. And my FT3 is in the basement so it is no wonder I am cranky and tired.

I think I proved to my dr that bioequivalent doesn't mean the medications will be absorbed the same.

So she increase my Levoxyl to 75 mcg. I have some doubt that Levoxyl is a the right T4 for me but I will see if it can work for me because it is the T4 of choice my mail order drug company.

So the generic works better for me than the brand name Levoxyl. And the AACE recommendation that you stay on same brand of T4 and only change under doctors supervision certainly proved correct in my case.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> Background - diagnosed Hashi's Nov 2010 with a TSH of 8+ and positive antibodies.
> 
> After 6 weeks on 50 mcg of Generic Levothyroxine-
> Dec 2010
> ...


Boy; you won that round!! Good for you GF!! That is awesome!

So...............................you will lab in 8 weeks again, right? I am anxious to see how this goes as you may or may not need T3 added.

Hopefully your doctor learned something. Who would know their body better than the owner of that body; I ask?


----------

